# Eclipse fehler wird nicht gestartet



## Nao88 (1. Apr 2009)

kann eclipse nicht starten wenn ich es versuche kommt diese Fehlermeldung ;(
habe Windows Vista 64Bit 






die Ire Version ist 
 jre-6u13-Windows-x64-p


----------



## Spacerat (1. Apr 2009)

Must mal nach 'ner 64-Bit Version von Eclipse suchen. Ich selbst hab', ausser für Linux noch keine gefunden und behelfe mir derweil mit 'nem extra 32-Bit JDK im Eclipse Verzeichnis.


----------



## Nao88 (1. Apr 2009)

wie denn


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

Eclipse Project


----------



## Nao88 (1. Apr 2009)

habe dass gedownloadet kommt aber immer noch 
eclipse-SDK-3.4.2-win32-x86_64.zip :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

Starte mal con Konsole, ob du einen Output bekommst.


----------



## Nao88 (1. Apr 2009)

wie ???


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

na auf der Konsole path/to/eclipse/executable eintippen


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

so oder wie
E:/Java/eclipse/executable???:L
und hier konnte nicht gefunden werden 
oder so 
path/to/eclipse/executable 
hier kommt nichts


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2009)

Na deine eclipse.exe von der Konsole starten. Was weiß denn ich wo du das entpackt hast, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein...


----------



## Spacerat (2. Apr 2009)

@WildCard: Danke für den Link. Hatte bisher immer diese Downloadseite und dort steht leider nichts von Windows64.
@Nao88: In dem Package befinden sich 2 Exe-Dateien. Versuch' mal "eclipsec.exe" statt "eclipse.exe" zu starten. Ich hab's allerdings noch nicht getestet.
@Edit: Vergiss das mit "eclipsec.exe" wieder. Das ist Eclipse für die Konsole (verwende ich so selten, das es mir glatt entfallen ist). Eigentlich sollte sich "eclipse.exe" bei dir auch starten lassen. Ich hab's erfolgreich installiert bekommen (ganzes Archiv entpackt und mit "eclipse.exe" gestartet). Das es sich bei den Exe-Dateien nicht um 32-Bit-Versionen handeln kann, erschliesst sich daraus, das man sie auf einem 32-Bit-System nicht gestartet bekommt.


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

kommt das gleiche 




;(;(;(

verdammt muss mein Projekt weiter machen
2 exe funtzt auch nicht


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

;(;(;(;(


----------



## Spacerat (2. Apr 2009)

Erst mal ein Link:
Let me google that for you
Und dann vllt. noch der Tipp, wenn du es wirklich nicht hinbekommst, wieder XP64 zu verwenden.
Als letztes frage ich mich noch, wieso bei dir da noch irgend was von "win32" auftaucht. Weis allerdings nicht, was bei mir dort stünde, weil Eclipse bei mir startet.


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

so das kann ich nicht mehr da ich gerade 8 gb drinne habe und sie auch benötige für graphische Sachen  

das win 32 steht da so 32_64 das bedeutet das es für beide ist  genauso wie das Installationspaket 32_64 ist 

aber das hilft mir auch gerade nicht weiter mhhhhhhhh wenn einer noch einen Idee hat :rtfm:


----------



## Spacerat (2. Apr 2009)

Hat denn von den Links da oben keiner geholfen? Nichtmal dieser: EclipseProject - Eclipse User Community Forums-viewtopic-Vista 64bit oder gar dieser: www.Eisboden.de  Eclipse und Windows Vista 64 Bit Edition oder gar beide?


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

so habe alles was mit Java gelöscht und neu installiert da mein kleiner Bruder mir gesagt hat das er es gelöscht hat aber neu installiert hat aber es hat bevor er eingegriffen hat funktioniert  mhhh kacke 

 ::






 ::


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2009)

Nao88 hat gesagt.:


> so habe alles was mit Java gelöscht und neu installiert da mein kleiner Bruder mir gesagt hat das er es gelöscht hat aber neu installiert hat aber es hat bevor er eingegriffen hat funktioniert  mhhh kacke


WTF ist das für ein Satz? Heißt das dein Problem ist gelöst, oder nicht? ???:L


----------



## Matt (2. Apr 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> WTF ist das für ein Satz? Heißt das dein Problem ist gelöst, oder nicht? ???:L



Also ich hab den satz so verstanden das es nicht gelöst wurde sondern nur die Ursache gefunden wurde. In der Manifestation des kleinen Bruders....

Ich weiss nicht ob du (Nao88) dir den zweiten Link von Spracerat angeschaut hast. Mit der Problemlösung sollte das eigentlich klappen. Hatte den selber vorkurzem bei einer meiner Kommilitonen und der könte dank der genannten Lösungsstrategie normal weiterarbeiten.

www.Eisboden.de  Eclipse und Windows Vista 64 Bit Edition

Einfach nachmachen. Die 64Bit JDK installieren - welche das JRE inne hat und darauffolgend das 32Bit JRE installieren Oo sodas beide Versionen installiert sind.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2009)

Zur Not bitte ein 

```
java -jar eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.INSERT.CORRECT.VERSION.jar
```
in der Konsole eingeben und output posten. 
Das Problem ist, wenn die Workbench nicht gestartet werden kann, legt er kein log im Workspace an, das ich mir ansehen könnte.
Irgendwo in der config Area sollte in einem solchen Fall zwar ein Log angelegt werden, aber ich habe den Pfad nicht im Kopf und die Befürchtung das du es nicht findest...


----------



## Spacerat (2. Apr 2009)

@Wildcard: Was heisst "irgendwo" in der config Area? 
-> %ECLIPSE_HOME%\configuration\[irgendnenummer].log


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> @Wildcard: Was heisst "irgendwo" in der config Area?
> -> %ECLIPSE_HOME%\configuration\[irgendnenummer].log



Ok, dann passte das noch.  Seit dem grandiosen p2 Fehlstart traue ich alt bekanntem Wissen oft nicht mehr :autsch:


----------



## Nao88 (2. Apr 2009)

dass kommt wenn ich die 32 bit Version installieren will :rtfm:


netbeans funzt :bahnhof: komisch mhhh  
fehlermeldung habe ich gesucht und ales gemacht was da stand aber geht nicht 

aber eclipse nicht


----------



## Spacerat (3. Apr 2009)

Ich werf' mal kurz ein "Zauberwort" ein... (hat mich ein Bekannter grad' drauf gebracht) 
	
	
	
	





```
MSVCRT.DLL
```
Diese DLL muss in zwei Versionen (32-Bit und 64-Bit) korrekt installiert sein. Vllt. löst das ja (wie bei meinem Bekannten) so einige andere Probleme die man ausser bei "Eclipse" haben könnte auch. Naja... Ich bleib' da mal dran, und melde mich wieder, wenn ich es geschafft hab' eclipse erfolgreich auf ein Vista-64 zu bekommen.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2009)

Nao88 hat gesagt.:


> netbeans funzt :bahnhof: komisch mhhh


Netbeans verwendet ja auch keine nativen Bibliotheken. Zu Win64 Problemen kann ich  leider nur bedingt Stellung nehmen, Linux 64 Bit macht keinerlei Probleme.
Der Konsolenoutput, oder die Log Datei könnte allerdings helfen.


----------



## Nao88 (4. Apr 2009)

wie bekomme ich die denn


----------



## Ebenius (4. Apr 2009)

In Deinem Eclipse-Workspace unter ".metadata/.log".

Ebenius


----------



## Nao88 (4. Apr 2009)

ist das ende


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.pde.core 4 0 2009-03-31 21:25:27.859
!MESSAGE Content is not allowed in prolog.
!STACK 0
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Content is not allowed in prolog.
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
    at javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder.parse(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.PDEAuxiliaryState.readPluginInfoCache(PDEAuxiliaryState.java:243)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.PDEState.readWorkspaceState(PDEState.java:183)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.PDEState.<init>(PDEState.java:105)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.PluginModelManager.initializeTable(PluginModelManager.java:378)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.PluginModelManager.findModel(PluginModelManager.java:680)
    at org.eclipse.pde.core.plugin.PluginRegistry.findModel(PluginRegistry.java:77)
    at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.RequiredPluginsInitializer.initialize(RequiredPluginsInitializer.java:31)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager.initializeContainer(JavaModelManager.java:2371)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager$13.run(JavaModelManager.java:2301)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1800)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager.initializeAllContainers(JavaModelManager.java:2317)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager.getClasspathContainer(JavaModelManager.java:1679)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.core.JavaCore.getClasspathContainer(JavaCore.java:2554)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.resolveClasspath(JavaProject.java:2562)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.getResolvedClasspath(JavaProject.java:1829)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.DeltaProcessingState.initializeRoots(DeltaProcessingState.java:229)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelOperation.run(JavaModelOperation.java:706)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:1800)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelOperation.runOperation(JavaModelOperation.java:775)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.core.JavaCore.setClasspathContainer(JavaCore.java:4703)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.launching.JREContainerInitializer.initialize(JREContainerInitializer.java:69)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager.initializeContainer(JavaModelManager.java:2371)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelManager.getClasspathContainer(JavaModelManager.java:1684)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.core.JavaCore.getClasspathContainer(JavaCore.java:2554)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.resolveClasspath(JavaProject.java:2562)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.getResolvedClasspath(JavaProject.java:1829)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.buildStructure(JavaProject.java:394)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.Openable.generateInfos(Openable.java:257)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaElement.openWhenClosed(JavaElement.java:514)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaElement.getElementInfo(JavaElement.java:251)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaElement.getElementInfo(JavaElement.java:237)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.getJavaProjectElementInfo(JavaProject.java:1497)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaProject.newNameLookup(JavaProject.java:2197)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.SearchableEnvironment.<init>(SearchableEnvironment.java:53)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.SearchableEnvironment.<init>(SearchableEnvironment.java:60)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.CancelableNameEnvironment.<init>(CancelableNameEnvironment.java:26)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.CompilationUnitProblemFinder.process(CompilationUnitProblemFinder.java:158)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.CompilationUnitProblemFinder.process(CompilationUnitProblemFinder.java:243)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.ReconcileWorkingCopyOperation.makeConsistent(ReconcileWorkingCopyOperation.java:190)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.ReconcileWorkingCopyOperation.executeOperation(ReconcileWorkingCopyOperation.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelOperation.run(JavaModelOperation.java:709)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.JavaModelOperation.runOperation(JavaModelOperation.java:770)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.core.CompilationUnit.reconcile(CompilationUnit.java:1224)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.java.JavaReconcilingStrategy.reconcile(JavaReconcilingStrategy.java:124)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.java.JavaReconcilingStrategy.access$0(JavaReconcilingStrategy.java:108)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.java.JavaReconcilingStrategy$1.run(JavaReconcilingStrategy.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.java.JavaReconcilingStrategy.reconcile(JavaReconcilingStrategy.java:87)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.java.JavaReconcilingStrategy.initialReconcile(JavaReconcilingStrategy.java:176)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.CompositeReconcilingStrategy.initialReconcile(CompositeReconcilingStrategy.java:114)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaCompositeReconcilingStrategy.initialReconcile(JavaCompositeReconcilingStrategy.java:133)
    at org.eclipse.jface.text.reconciler.MonoReconciler.initialProcess(MonoReconciler.java:105)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.text.JavaReconciler.initialProcess(JavaReconciler.java:388)
    at org.eclipse.jface.text.reconciler.AbstractReconciler$BackgroundThread.run(AbstractReconciler.java:173)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 10001 2009-03-31 21:25:29.928
!MESSAGE Internal Error
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaUIException: Problems reading information from XML 'OpenTypeHistory.xml'
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.createException(History.java:69)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:256)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:165)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.OpenTypeHistory.<init>(OpenTypeHistory.java:199)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.OpenTypeHistory.getInstance(OpenTypeHistory.java:185)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaPlugin.initializeAfterLoad(JavaPlugin.java:383)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.InitializeAfterLoadJob$RealJob.run(InitializeAfterLoadJob.java:36)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:55)
Caused by: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Content is not allowed in prolog.
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:254)
    ... 6 more
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 4 2009-03-31 21:25:29.928
!MESSAGE Problems reading information from XML 'OpenTypeHistory.xml'
!STACK 0
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Content is not allowed in prolog.
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:254)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:165)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.OpenTypeHistory.<init>(OpenTypeHistory.java:199)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.OpenTypeHistory.getInstance(OpenTypeHistory.java:185)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaPlugin.initializeAfterLoad(JavaPlugin.java:383)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.InitializeAfterLoadJob$RealJob.run(InitializeAfterLoadJob.java:36)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:55)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 10001 2009-03-31 22:25:55.210
!MESSAGE Internal Error
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaUIException: Problems reading information from XML 'QualifiedTypeNameHistory.xml'
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.createException(History.java:69)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:256)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:165)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.QualifiedTypeNameHistory.<init>(QualifiedTypeNameHistory.java:33)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.QualifiedTypeNameHistory.getDefault(QualifiedTypeNameHistory.java:26)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaPlugin.stop(JavaPlugin.java:604)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$3.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1050)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.stop(BundleContextImpl.java:1046)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.stopWorker(BundleHost.java:457)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.suspend(AbstractBundle.java:531)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.suspendBundle(Framework.java:1104)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.decFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:655)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:312)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.shutdown(StartLevelManager.java:257)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundle.suspend(SystemBundle.java:236)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.shutdown(Framework.java:678)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.close(Framework.java:576)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.close(OSGi.java:41)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.shutdown(EclipseStarter.java:424)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:200)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)
Caused by: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Content is not allowed in prolog.
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:254)
    ... 27 more
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 4 2009-03-31 22:25:55.210
!MESSAGE Problems reading information from XML 'QualifiedTypeNameHistory.xml'
!STACK 0
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Content is not allowed in prolog.
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
    at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:254)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.History.load(History.java:165)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.QualifiedTypeNameHistory.<init>(QualifiedTypeNameHistory.java:33)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.corext.util.QualifiedTypeNameHistory.getDefault(QualifiedTypeNameHistory.java:26)
    at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.JavaPlugin.stop(JavaPlugin.java:604)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$3.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1050)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.stop(BundleContextImpl.java:1046)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.stopWorker(BundleHost.java:457)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.suspend(AbstractBundle.java:531)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.suspendBundle(Framework.java:1104)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.decFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:655)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:312)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.shutdown(StartLevelManager.java:257)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundle.suspend(SystemBundle.java:236)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.shutdown(Framework.java:678)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.close(Framework.java:576)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.close(OSGi.java:41)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.shutdown(EclipseStarter.java:424)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:200)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)
!SESSION 2009-03-31 22:51:32.557 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20080911-1700
java.version=1.6.0_11
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.filesystem 1 1 2009-03-31 22:51:33.821
!MESSAGE Could not load library: localfile_1_0_0.dll.  This library provides platform-specific optimizations for certain file system operations.  This library is not present on all platforms, so this may not be an error.  The resources plug-in will safely fall back to using java.io.File functionality.
!STACK 0
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no localfile_1_0_0 in java.library.path
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFileNatives.<clinit>(LocalFileNatives.java:32)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFile.fetchInfo(LocalFile.java:141)
    at org.eclipse.core.filesystem.provider.FileStore.fetchInfo(FileStore.java:277)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.FileSystemResourceManager.read(FileSystemResourceManager.java:708)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:797)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:777)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restore(SaveManager.java:663)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.startup(SaveManager.java:1326)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.startup(Workspace.java:1953)
    at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.open(Workspace.java:1716)
    at org.eclipse.core.resources.ResourcesPlugin.start(ResourcesPlugin.java:376)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
    at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:114)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)
```


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2009)

Im Workspace wird aber nur ein Log angelegt, wenn Eclipse überhaupt bis an diesen Punkt kommt. Oder war dein letzter Start wirklich am 31.3? Wenn nein, dann solltest du ein Log wie von Spacerat gesagt unter 

```
%ECLIPSE_HOME%\configuration\[irgendnenummer].log
```
finden.


----------



## Nao88 (4. Apr 2009)

im Ordner oder in der regedit ?????????


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2009)

Na in dem Verzeichnis in dem dein Eclipse liegt


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Apr 2009)

Also ich hab bei mir einfach noch ne 32-Bit-Version vom JDK installiert und ab da ging das ohne Probleme. 
Musst halt dann auch in den Umgebungsvariablen eintragen


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab bei mir einfach noch ne 32-Bit-Version vom JDK installiert und ab da ging das ohne Probleme.
> Musst halt dann auch in den Umgebungsvariablen eintragen



32 Bit natürlich nur mit der 32 Bit Eclipse Version. In die Umgebungsvariablen muss es jedoch nicht eingetragen werden. Eclipse kann man den Pfad zu einem bestimmten JRE/JDK in der eclipse.ini eintragen:

```
-vm
path/to/jre
```


----------



## Spacerat (4. Apr 2009)

Noch mal 'ne Zusammenfassung von mir:
Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist folgender:
Die neue Eclipse Version läuft auf XP-64 ohne Probleme. Sie lässt sich dort auch ohne Probleme installieren. 64-Bit JDK installieren, 64-Bit Eclipse installieren und fertig.
Nun warte ich gerade auf ein Vista-64 (hoff' das es heute oder morgen bei mir eintrudelt), um den Fehler dort nach zu vollziehen.
Die 32-Bit JRE wurde für meine Vorgängerversion von Eclipse ausschliesslich für den Start benötigt und ist für die neue Version nicht mehr erforderlich.


----------



## Nao88 (5. Apr 2009)

so habe jetzt 10 min nach dem log gesucht finde ihn nicht ??????


----------



## Spacerat (16. Apr 2009)

Sooo... feddich...
Hat zwar aufgrund technischer Defekte an meinem einzigen 64-BitRechner (Festplatte gecrashed) etwas länger gedauert, aber es ging letztendlich bei Vista (HomeBasic) genau so wie unter XP-64.
(- alle JVMs deinstallieren)
- 64-Bit JVM (JDK für Eclipse!) installieren
- Eclipse64-Archiv (Ganymede) entpacken und gesammten Ordner ("eclipse") nach C:\Programme verschieben bzw. kopieren (ACHTUNG! nicht nach "C:\Programme (x86)").

Unter Vista muss das Verschieben in das Programmverzeichnis alledings mit administrativen Rechten geschehen.


----------

